# Bad Barney! President's Dog Goes Rogue!



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Well he is a Scottie! I am very careful around them-I found a rescue for one, after my neighbor/his owner passed away. He was a big fan of biting. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/11/06/white-house-dog-barney-bi_n_141868.html

Poor Barney.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

So was Barney impounded as a dangerous dog? I bet my GSD would have been. You bethcha!!!!!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Just my opinion...Watching the video, the guy goes to pet him on the head (While bending over him) and with a bunch of papers going towards his face with the other hand. Personally I'd bite too.

But yeah, like Kathy said, had a GSD (Or Pit, Rottie, Dobie, ect) done that it'd have gotten in big trouble. But I still don't blame Barney for snapping.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

fire the handler, should of seen the dog stressing


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Just my opinion...Watching the video, the guy goes to pet him on the head (While bending over him) and with a bunch of papers going towards his face with the other hand. Personally I'd bite too.


I second this.

Plus, the video said that Barney was "not feeling well" (maybe he's sick?) and that may have contributed to it as well. As Barney has already growled / snapped at another person the day that happened (also said in the video), the handler should have asked people to stay away.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

You would think the POTUS would have a professional hired to handle Barney, or at the very least someone with at least some knowledge of canine behavior. Yes it's just a short clip, but first of all, as was already mentioned, the handler should have detected the dog was stressed, especially after he had already growled at someone else earlier! Secondly, before and after the bite occurs, the handler just stands there! I agree, fire that handler!

-Jackie


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Of course, the handler could just be some poor White House staff member who was asked to go walk the dog.







We don't know. But I agree, if the President has a dog, they should have a professional dog handler or at least a professional dog walker to care for the dog when the President and his family are not able to.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

honestly i feel bad for Barney.. i dont personally like scotties but geez... poor guy he totally looked stressed!


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Any normal person (and by "normal" I mean a non-crazy-dog-person like us! Lol!) would think that Barney had such a great life being the White House dog and all, but honestly, I think that most of us here have much happier dogs. Of course I don't know for sure, but that would be my guess...

-Jackie


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

All White House correspondents should be trained how to approach presidential pets. 

I can't get the video to play but I'll ask - just what do you want a handler to do to a small terrier who just nipped a clueless person on the finger? An alpha roll maybe? A corrective jerk on the lead? From what I've heard, the best way to keep the situation from escalating is to be calm. Sounds like "just stand there" might have been the correct response.


Those of you advocating for "professional handler" (to walk one household pet????) aren't going to complain when you are asked to pay for such services are you?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I can't get the video to play but I'll ask - just what do you want a handler to do to a small terrier who just nipped a clueless person on the finger? An alpha roll maybe? A corrective jerk on the lead?


It isn't what the handler should have done AFTER the bite, it's what the handler should done BEFORE the bite, to avoid it. 

Anyone who handles a dog should be able to read the dog's signals when the dog becomes stressed or frightened, because dogs give an awful lot of signals before they snap - most dogs do, anyway. As such, the vast majority of bites are preventable if the handler is paying attention to the dog. This handler either did not pay attention to the dog, or did not know how to read the signs.

A good (knowledgeable) handler should have told the approaching reporter that the dog was stressed by the way he was approached and ask (or told) the person not to pet. 

In the video, you can see the reporter approach, lean forward over Barney, and reach out his hand to touch him on top of his head. In his other hand, he carries a stack of loose paper files, cell phone, and various other things that also sweep toward Barney as he leans forward. Not exactly a great way to approach a dog.

Reporter tells another reporter afterwards that one of his relatives "has Scottish Terriers" so he "wanted to go an pet Barney." I've seen people with that reasoning get bitten a lot - "I have a dog at home and he just LOVES this!" (As they're hugging or pulling on the dog ...)



> Quote:Those of you advocating for "professional handler" (to walk one household pet????) aren't going to complain when you are asked to pay for such services are you?


I have no problem paying for that service, especially considering the size of the White House staff, I don't think one more person will make a difference or cause taxes to be raised. Heck, I'd rather see some of my taxes going to the White House pet being taken care of properly instead of paying for something else, like a senator's spa treatment or some other nonsense government spending.

And why should there not be a professional handler to "walk one household pet"? The First Pet is no average household pets and its owners do not have the time the average person has to spend with their cat or dog. So why not have someone who can take care of the pet, instead of handing it off to some Secret Service guy or White House staff member who doesn't know the first thing about animals?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I think I'll apply for the the Presidential dog handler position, I already got the Civil Service time


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Some of the comments on that linked page are pretty funny!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

NO bad dogs, just bad owners







sorry cheap shot at Bushie.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

And why was the handler using the leash as a leash AND collar?


----------



## Sheppy (Nov 13, 2004)

Finally, someone who expresses an honest opinion about the White House press pack.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_So was Barney impounded as a dangerous dog? I bet my GSD would have been. You bethcha!!!!! _

Ditto!
And how many times have Queen E. corgies bitten people without any consequences.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chance's MomJust my opinion...Watching the video, the guy goes to pet him on the head (While bending over him) and with a bunch of papers going towards his face with the other hand. Personally I'd bite too.


Agreed!

I could not see that video either, but here is one,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9myqGe_B2vE


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_Watching the video, the guy goes to pet him on the head (While bending over him) and with a bunch of papers going towards his face with the other hand. Personally I'd bite too._

You could do this to any of my dogs- they would NOT bite. 
I understand why this (weak nerved) dog did this, but it's still no excuse.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Bite or no bite, it's rude behavior in the dog world to come up and pet a dog like that.

Honestly alot of people in this world don't know how to properly great a dog in the first place.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Maedchen_Watching the video, the guy goes to pet him on the head (While bending over him) and with a bunch of papers going towards his face with the other hand. Personally I'd bite too._
> 
> You could do this to any of my dogs- they would NOT bite.
> I understand why this (weak nerved) dog did this, but it's still no excuse.


I agree, I train my dogs for this and while they may not like it they accept it. Part of having a GSD and being a proactive owner.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Just watched the you tube video, and I have to say that Barney gave every clear signal he knew how to give before biting. I saw looking at the ground, trying to turn away, and a general passive posture. I did not see a tail in the air "just try it" attitude.

The handler may have been caught unaware. Not many of us have been swarmed by press. I am always very focused on my dogs. Of course I want people to see well behaved, and friendly! GSD, but also because they center me. If I were in that situation, I would be leaning on my dogs.(and therefore would have picked up their signals.)

I see a person who may have been caught offgaurd, and a dog who picked up on that. Shame on the reporter who caused the issue, and then had to make a bid deal of it. There was nothing about Barney that said "please pet me"


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Ah, cut Barney a break.. poor thing probably gets very little privacy!

Imagine all the fuss and confusion of cameras, strangers etc...

As far as impounding him, it seems the reporter was on Barney's territory, made an offensive overture ( from a dog's point of view) and is known to have all his inoculations.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KathyW
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Maedchen_Watching the video, the guy goes to pet him on the head (While bending over him) and with a bunch of papers going towards his face with the other hand. Personally I'd bite too._
> ...


My dog wouldn't have bitten this man or anyone else who came at him like that either but do you honestly think Barney has any training to keep him from biting people that do things to him that he might not like or accept?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd bite the press too.


----------

